
Alexander von Humboldt - seltzered_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_von_Humboldt
======
seltzered_
Today marks 250 years since the birth of Alexander von Humboldt.

From my understanding Europe is known for celebrating this day along with
other cities/groups in the environmental space.

